# The Mythology Of Lord of the Rings.



## debruin (Apr 9, 2021)

Greetings All.

I know this might sound strange to hear but I have been researching how Middle Earth is based on 18th Century south Africa.

I created a video with some interesting examples of how Middle Earth is Based on 18th Century South Africa.

please dont be biased or bigoted, just watch the video and afterwards reply to me here about your thoughts on the examples.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 9, 2021)

I'll be interested in seeing your arguments; just be aware you're not the first to come up with a somewhat eccentric theory of this kind. For example:








Hidden Map Message


I have found Middle Earth. While research Amerindian Land Ownership, I was rifling through reports of early Spanish and French attempts to invade/explore the Western Territories of North America, and found this quote: "...spreading the alarm throughout the country by means of great fires...




www.thetolkienforum.com





And your theory will have to overcome the same flat statements by the author.


----------

